# MRI Abd VS MRCP



## ABI (Oct 29, 2008)

A payer auth MRCP(S8037), but we coded the report using Mri Abd code, can we change it to S8037 so we get paid? We're outpt facility.


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

not unless thats is what was actually performed.  NEVER CODE FOR PAYMENT!!!!


----------



## ABI (Oct 30, 2008)

MRCP was done but we never used the code S8037 because medicare does not accept it, we've always used MRI abd code. So, I think with other payers, we can use S8037.


----------

